# Things that give you an irrational amount of rage



## Greedo (26 Oct 2012)

1. People standing in a queue for the cashline and then when they get to the front spending another while fishing about in their bag for their card!!

2. Waiters coming up and asking you more than once is everything alright with your meal. (same guy came up and asked us 5 times last night)


----------



## disco_monkey79 (26 Oct 2012)

Sniffing. How hard is it to carry a tissue?


----------



## Phil Pascoe (26 Oct 2012)

People making up words.


----------



## Jacob (26 Oct 2012)

People who object to me sniffing, or holding up the queue whilst fiddling about in my hand-bag. Just looking for a tissue fer crissakes!


----------



## Tom K (26 Oct 2012)

Very poor grammar and made up words. Almost forgot and Jacob of course.


----------



## Jacob (26 Oct 2012)

Greedo":2lqsjo6f said:


> ....
> 2. Waiters coming up and asking you more than once is everything alright with your meal. (same guy came up and asked us 5 times last night)


Yebbut did he tell you why he kept asking? I bet they were pissing themselves in the kitchen!


----------



## newt (26 Oct 2012)

The use of the phrase Early Doors
Drivers sorry plonkers with fog lights on when there is no fog


----------



## Phil Pascoe (26 Oct 2012)

People who write "draws" when they mean "drawers".


----------



## Tinbasher (26 Oct 2012)

Rabbits and Dados.


----------



## o0dunk0o (26 Oct 2012)

Customers asking "are you going to leave it like that?" half way through a job.


----------



## Greedo (26 Oct 2012)

Jacob":36ttk9k0 said:


> Greedo":36ttk9k0 said:
> 
> 
> > ....
> ...



Ha yeah it did cross my mind but he was just a very enthusiastic new guy.


----------



## Greedo (26 Oct 2012)

Football commentators and pundits on the telly who say "the Lampards, Terrys, Rooneys, Ronaldos of the world"

ARGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!! There is only 1 of each. Why are you using plurals?? Drives me mental.


----------



## marcros (26 Oct 2012)

Greedo":23z2usco said:


> Football commentators and pundits on the telly who say "the Lampards, Terrys, Rooneys, Ronaldos of the world"
> 
> ARGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!! There is only 1 of each. Why are you using plurals?? Drives me mental.



i thought Rooney had a brother?


----------



## Silverbirch (26 Oct 2012)

people who post on forums and don`t seem to know anything about punctuation or if they do think it`s ok to let others work out exactly where one sentence ends and the next begins that really gets up my nose they usually like to sprinkle their posts liberally with lots of lols as if that makes it ok lol :roll: 

Ian


----------



## Phil Pascoe (26 Oct 2012)

You just don't understand, do you? It's football so they're allowed, nay even expected, to talk total garbage.
Sorry, refering to post before last.


----------



## Kalimna (26 Oct 2012)

In answer to the OP question - football. 

Other than that :
1) Irresponsible idiots on the road who think indicators are just for other people (to use).
2) Irresponsible idiots on the road for whom lane discipline is an optional extra to driving.
3) The notion that McDonalds and KFC feature under the heading 'Restaurants' in the yellow pages
4) Basic spelling/grammar errors (setting myself up for a fall here, no doubt) "could of" is not the same as "could have" or "could've". Idiots!
5) Russell Brand

That should cover things for now.

Toodlepip, Adam.


----------



## o0dunk0o (26 Oct 2012)

+1 for Russell Brand and may I suggest Keith Lemon


----------



## Elapid (26 Oct 2012)

People that drive at 20 miles an hour and hold up the traffic. I have no problem with people driving slow but if you aren't in a hurry pull over every now and then and let people pass.


----------



## thomvic (26 Oct 2012)

Greedo":3mabvx3o said:


> 2. Waiters coming up and asking you more than once is everything alright with your meal. (same guy came up and asked us 5 times last night)



+1 for that, and why do they always ask when you've got your mouth full?

Richard


----------



## thomvic (26 Oct 2012)

TV companies that send expensive outside broadcast teams and reporters to places where nothing is happening to report on something that happened earlier and which could equally well have been reported on from the studio!

Richard


----------



## Splint Eastwood (26 Oct 2012)

Cyclists in lycra, they do my head in. Every weekend I go to the local town for breakfast at a cafe and they seem to want to cycle 2-3 abreast so they can have a chit chat, even though there is a cycle lane that "I" have paid for as a tax payer. And their attitude sucks. :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## kirkpoore1 (26 Oct 2012)

Microsoft Outlook.

Oh wait--that's a _rational_ amount of rage.

Kirk


----------



## Anima (26 Oct 2012)

1 - People using wet teaspoons in the sugar/coffee pot.

2 - Facebook & twitter.

3 - The amount of money the UK give to India in third world aid. This is a country with nuclear submarines and a space program. 

4 - People who don't understand roundabouts. Stopping unnecessarily, giving way to the left and indicating (or lack of) in the wrong places.

5 - People who drive slowly. You would fail your driving test for it so if you can't drive near/up to the speed limit you shouldn't be on the road.

6 - People who drive at 40mph everywhere. You hold up everyone on the open roads and endanger lives in built up areas.

Sorry I forgot one...

7 - People who drive through speed cameras well below the limit. It's a calibrated piece of equipment that is assessed for a second time if it catches anyone; there is no need for a 'margin'.


----------



## doctor Bob (26 Oct 2012)

phil.p":2olbk8m0 said:


> People making up words.




Agreed, drives me absolutely madiculous.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (26 Oct 2012)

now you're being unrational.


----------



## Tom K (26 Oct 2012)

phil.p":2mkdnj69 said:


> now you're being unrational.


 I've got to and it to you thats madiculously unrational (homer)


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (26 Oct 2012)

Posts moaning about poor grammar and spelling but what really gets me frustrated is when my dyslexia stops me dead when struggling to spell a word.

Someone putting the tv on then sitting playing on there laptop.

Throwing clothes on the floor next to and even touching the wash basket they should have been put in, which brings me to lazy people and a whole load of other stuff miss hc does.


----------



## Gill (26 Oct 2012)

Motorists who park half on the road, half on the pavement, thereby obstructing the passage of pedestrians.


----------



## Jake (26 Oct 2012)

I can't think of anything.


----------



## No skills (26 Oct 2012)

The rage should be put in category's really but I'm too tired for that, random examples...

Banging/catching my head on something.

Co-workers that do a dung job and dont care if its dung.

Facebook.

Co-workers that are thick as dung.

People opening every packet in the fridge and eating a tiny amount then leaving it all to go off.

Co-workers that wont look after any equipment/tools that are used daily then moan that something's broken or lost.

People using mobile phones while they drive.

Co-workers that wont buy their own tools but are quite happy to use/loose/break mine.

People that dont pick up after their dogs.

Co-workers.



Hmmm.


----------



## Grahamshed (27 Oct 2012)

Tom K":tf2hy63r said:


> phil.p":tf2hy63r said:
> 
> 
> > now you're being unrational.
> ...



Doh....
Why do people use pictures of me when they are being daft ?


----------



## Frank S (27 Oct 2012)

The misuse of words,i.e.
bought instead of bRought, slither instead of sliver and learn when they mean teach,( I`ll learn him not to mess with me ),and ECCETERA instead of ETCETERA.GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR !!!!!!!!


----------



## StevieB (27 Oct 2012)

Estate agents

People that view your house with absolutely no intention of buying it, but want a good look round anyway

Estate agents fees - you want to charge me £5k for taking a few photos and hosting them on a website - sure, great value, where do I sign?

The mounting trend of linking everything to facebook / twitter / social media of choice

Estate agents websites

Myopic car drivers

Estate agents immoral behaviour and attitude

Banks that want to charge me for having a current account

Estate agents that describe a lounge or dining room as a bedroom to make a 5 bedroom house in the description

i-tunes for being so damn proscriptive in what I can do with MY paid for music

Dante - for not designing a special circle of hell just for estate agents

'Celebrity' and the media's obsession with it

Erm, did I mention estate agents.....

Steve


----------



## SBJ (27 Oct 2012)

Intolerance.


----------



## henton49er (27 Oct 2012)

OK, how many do you want:-

1. PEOPLE WHO TYPE ON FORUMS IN ALL CAPITAL LETTERS

2. Jim White on Sky Sports News (should actually be in first place by a long way)

3. The use of "could of" instead of "could have" (in common with many others on here) in speech as well as the written word

4. cutting the pointy end of a piece of cheese (brie for example)

5. People who do not shut gates on public footpaths across farmland

6. Men who use purses for their loose change

7. People who talk loudly on their mobiles in cafes, on trains etc

8. People who use those awful bluetooth ear attachments for their mobiles and then go round looking as though they are talking to themselves

9. People who use their mobiles when they are at the supermarket checkout

10. Drivers who use mobiles whilst on the move

11. From the above, mobile phones in general (although I do carry one for emergencies)

12. People who make long lists of things that cause an irrational amount of rage .... oh! wait

13. I'd better go


----------



## doctor Bob (27 Oct 2012)

Skegness


----------



## RogerS (27 Oct 2012)

No-win-no-fee parasites


----------



## cambournepete (27 Oct 2012)

Computers.
Slow websites.
Computers.
Pointless flash on websites.
Computers.


----------



## WandrinAndy (27 Oct 2012)

FORMS - the filling in thereof.... 

And the online variety of forms is the worst of all as they force one into using pre-defined dumbed-down and often-inadequate categories! 

Arghhhhh


----------



## maltrout512 (27 Oct 2012)

People who drag their heels when walking. Lift your feet up :evil:


----------



## Jacob (27 Oct 2012)

People who walk backwards.


----------



## Hitch (27 Oct 2012)

henton49er":3dejdehj said:


> OK, how many do you want:-
> 
> 
> 4. cutting the pointy end of a piece of cheese (brie for example)




Hm, i used too have a cheesy annoyance....had a thing about cutting a block of cheese square and straight, got over it mostly now.
Same with lampshades, had square lampshades in our bedroom for a bit. I couldn't go to sleep if they didn't look square on to the walls, I would get out of bed and straighten them if i noticed.  

Got round ones now :wink: 


My top 5

1) People who are late.

2) Indoor clothes airers. I think everyone we have owned has met its demise during a fit of rage!

3) People that stand too close, either whilst talking to you or lining up for something.

4) Just about anything that doesn't work as its supposed to.

5) Our kids!


----------



## Cheshirechappie (27 Oct 2012)

Politicians that have never done anything in life except politics. (Some of the ones who have done other things annoy me too, but not as much as the know-nothings.)


----------



## doorframe (27 Oct 2012)

RogerS":23blrtbg said:


> No-win-no-fee parasites



BIG +1, and especially the people who use them. One person in particular. 

And peepol hoo dont yoos spiell chekker.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (27 Oct 2012)

Cheshirechappie":20eeb5nl said:


> Politicians that have never done anything in life except politics. (Some of the ones who have done other things annoy me too, but not as much as the know-nothings.)



Especially the ones with PPE degrees - they always seem even more useless than the rest.


----------



## Benchwayze (27 Oct 2012)

Greedo":2ba4a68p said:


> 1. People standing in a queue for the cashline and then when they get to the front spending another while fishing about in their bag for their card!!
> 
> 2. Waiters coming up and asking you more than once is everything alright with your meal. (same guy came up and asked us 5 times last night)



My stock reply to No 2 question is a smile and, 'You'd have known by now if it wasn't.' It usually works.


----------



## merlin (27 Oct 2012)

People that park next to a fuel pump and don't buy fuel.

+1 Fog lights when no fog.

Over bright low beam headlights in my rear view mirror.

Bricklayers. (some)


----------



## houtslager (28 Oct 2012)

what really gets my goat, is mainly car/van drivers who don't use their indicator lamps letting me know their going to turn l or r.\
especially when I am directly behind them at a set of lights grrrrrrrr.

K


----------



## Phil Pascoe (28 Oct 2012)

houtslager said:


> what really gets my goat, is mainly car/van drivers who don't use their indicator lamps letting me know their going to turn l or r.\
> especially when I am directly behind them at a set of lights grrrrrrrr.
> 
> I worked with an old chippie years ago, and one day there were three of us in his car -------"you don't signal then, Ivor?" my friend said. "Nope" said Ivor "It's got f. a. to do with anyone else where I'm going."


----------



## Mark A (28 Oct 2012)

Unnecessary political correctness.

Recently I read the word "personkind" and it took a moment for me to realise it meant *man*kind.
So I take it you gain access to drains through a personhole cover?

Mark


----------



## MickCheese (29 Oct 2012)

Wow, you are an angry lot!  

Mick


----------



## Benchwayze (29 Oct 2012)

mark aspin":199vuz8s said:


> Unnecessary political correctness.
> 
> Recently I read the word "personkind" and it took a moment for me to realise it meant *man*kind.
> So I take it you gain access to drains through a personhole cover?
> ...



Can you imagine Nelson ordering, 'Person the Guns'! 

One thing that does get my goat is the fact that cyclists get away with not having to contribute to the upkeep of the roads; waltzing through red traffic lights; thus breaking the law, and not being legally required to have third-party Insurance. The way some of them ride, it would behove them. 8)


----------



## Hardwood66 (29 Oct 2012)

Women.


----------



## Jacob (29 Oct 2012)

Benchwayze":3r641qvl said:


> .....
> One thing that does get my goat is the fact that cyclists get away with not having to contribute to the upkeep of the roads;


Oh yes we do - just the same as everybody else. People are always trotting out this bit of nonsense. We pay taxes!
NB As cyclists our actual cost in terms of road provision and maintenance is very small compared to motor vehicles. I think we should get a rebate of some sort.


> waltzing through red traffic lights; thus breaking the law,


Cyclists are no different from motorists in this respect - except that by and large they are not risking anyone elses life by misbehaviour, only their own


> . and not being legally required to have third-party Insurance.


They aren't a threat to third parties, on the whole. No doubt there is the occasional incident but it's not really an issue, as it certainly is with motorists.


----------



## RogerP (29 Oct 2012)

People using coy expressions on forums like "that well know auction house", "e*b*" etc. For goodness sake just write eBay?


----------



## Benchwayze (29 Oct 2012)

Jacob":3ogbw3wj said:


> Benchwayze":3ogbw3wj said:
> 
> 
> > .....
> ...



:lol: :lol: :lol: 
If you were a trout Jacob, you'd never live to be a 'one-pounder'! 8)


----------



## Dibs-h (29 Oct 2012)

maltrout512":26q82u1o said:


> People who drag their heels when walking. Lift your feet up :evil:



+1 - annoys the pants off me!

- drivers who join the motorway from a slip road at 50mph
- middle lane hoggers, driving past large displays overhead saying "Don't Hog the middle lane". Dense pineapples.
- drivers at lights who, when it goes green, must check the mirror, put it in gear, disengage the handrake, check the mirror, make sure the wipers are on if necessary, no pedestrians in the way, at least a 100ft gap between them and the car that has gone thru the lights & guess what? Lights gone red again.

Better go, as this could just carry on all day. :roll: 

Dibs


----------



## RogerS (29 Oct 2012)

Jacob":3i4vg3sm said:


> ......
> 
> 
> > waltzing through red traffic lights; thus breaking the law,
> ...



"Sod pedestrians" said a lycra-clad Jacob, charging across the red light and knocking over an elderly lady crossing the road.


----------



## RogerS (29 Oct 2012)

Third-party apologists


----------



## John Brown (29 Oct 2012)

In no particular order:
People who write "loose" when they mean "lose".
Drivers who don't indicate, and who can't turn right without cutting the corner off.
Poems or song lyrics that almost-but-don't-quite rhyme.
Drivers who don't turn their headlights on in bad visibility.
Drivers who tailgate.
People who have to have a big SUV just to drop their kids off at school.
Cyclist who don't stop at red lights or pedestrian crossings.
Being covered in marmalade and then wrapped in cotton wool.
People who say "I'll touch base with you at the back end of next week".
People who use the word "fulsome".
People who eat peppermint and puff it in your face.
Politicians.
Microsoft.
Russell Brand(naturally).

It's scary how much of this thread relates to road usage.


----------



## gregmcateer (29 Oct 2012)

Shop assistants who approach with a vacant look and with a vacant, singsong voice, ask;

'Are you alright?'

My usual answer is, 'Yes, I am fine, how are you?' - Usually sends them into a tailspin


----------



## Eric The Viking (29 Oct 2012)

Which prompted the following imaginary exchange:

"Can I help you?"

"Yes, I'm trying to steal these. Can you cover those security cameras with something please, whilst I make my getaway?"


----------



## Mark A (29 Oct 2012)

Blokes who have stupid haircuts, wear pink T-shirts with painfully tight trousers and use beauty products.


----------



## Dusty (29 Oct 2012)

Well , where do I start 

1) Chavs ........get a belt and pull your trousers up ( my bro in law )
2) Snobs ........ You were just lucky ,but still human ( mother in law ) 
3 ) boys with overly long hair ( other bro in law ) 
4 ) people who talk all wet and whimsy ( sister ) 
5 ) people who are always right ( dad )
6 ) people who only call when they want something ( sister ) 
7 ) people who waste money and go bankrupt ( bro ) 
8 ) people who just talk no stop about themselves ( 2nd mother in law ) 
9 ) people who spit 

10 ) people that work for the government and steel money and then when there is an inquiry , go off work with stress and then when found guilty of deceit by fraudulent time keeping , do nothing but complain ! ( my neighbor )
11) people who thinks it ok for their bloody cats to take a dump on my lawn and flower beds and that when i threaten to shoot them as I am sick of my daughter coming down to the house with cats mess on her hands , they get all funny and wont talk to me anymore LOL . The picture was priceless ," you would not dare " ........"oh yes I would " ! ( neighbor )
12 ) people who think it is their right to populate this planet with ignorant UN-educated children , when they have no job themselves ( neighbor ) 
13 ) old people and 4 x4 owners who drive in the middle of the road and expect me to put my van in the hedge , especialy so they wont get their lovely 50 grand 4x4 dirty .....thats why I love playing chicken .....they all move over eventually .
14 ) People who move to the country from the big smoke and talk to you like your an silly person . ( neighbor ) 
15 ) Johnathon Ross 
16 ) Adverts ......especially the ones with false acting and people like davina mccall
17 ) Ebay fees 
18 ) Traffic in london and the congestion fee's 
19 ) people who complain about being fat and do nothing except watch tv all day and eat junk 
20 ) people who say " my , you have lost weight " expecting a return compliment ...........like , yeah , I gave it to you !


That enough , I feel better now


----------



## doorframe (29 Oct 2012)

Dibs-h":3eh82nqj said:


> - drivers who join the motorway from a slip road at 50mph
> - middle lane hoggers, driving past large displays overhead saying "Don't Hog the middle lane". Dense pineapples.
> - drivers at lights who, when it goes green, must check the mirror, put it in gear, disengage the handrake, check the mirror, make sure the wipers are on if necessary, no pedestrians in the way, at least a 100ft gap between them and the car that has gone thru the lights & guess what? Lights gone red again.
> Dibs



People who don't leave enough time for their journey and then moan at every other road user.... like they own the road.


----------



## SBJ (30 Oct 2012)

doorframe":20cyr832 said:


> Dibs-h":20cyr832 said:
> 
> 
> > - drivers who join the motorway from a slip road at 50mph
> ...



:lol: :lol: :lol: Spot on.


----------



## Benchwayze (30 Oct 2012)

Dusty":14wp397s said:


> 13 ) old people



Errr, like... ALL old people. 

(There's only one alternative to growing old. And either outcome is the destiny of us all. ) 8) 

Just so we know where we stand. :wink:


----------



## Phil Pascoe (30 Oct 2012)

People who, for one one reason or another cannot cross the road quickly, insist on crossing it diagonally.


----------



## Jacob (30 Oct 2012)

phil.p":2fug8ptp said:


> People who, for one one reason or another cannot cross the road quickly, insist on crossing it diagonally.


Yeah barsterds!

People who go half way across the road diagonally then change their minds and go back in a figure of eight movement. :roll:


----------



## Dibs-h (30 Oct 2012)

doorframe":2enpldxm said:


> Dibs-h":2enpldxm said:
> 
> 
> > - drivers who join the motorway from a slip road at 50mph
> ...



Don't confuse my getting annoyed with "Mr\Ms\Mrs I have enough time in the world to move from the lights" with not leaving enough time for my journey. :wink:

Dibs


----------



## graduate_owner (30 Oct 2012)

Hi everyone,
wow, this thread has really spawned some replies. Have you guys noticed that nearly ALL the things that cause annoyance are actually PEOPLE, and a considerable number of those complaints are about road users. 

Do these annoying motorists (or other people) realise that they are causing a build up of rage? Are they completely oblivious to other planet Earth dwellers? Perhaps they really are oblivious, which is bad enough. What's worse is if they actually KNOW they are causing annoyance / irritation / rage but just carry on anyway - 'sod everyone else, I'm what's important in my life' syndrome

I'm feel really fortunate to be 
(a) retired.
(b) living in the Welsh countryside with very few neighbours
(c) not incited to an irrational amount of rage by most of the things mentioned in this thread - although my laptop can be very frustrating at times (especially when unwanted 'things' get downloaded without my knowledge.

I think that's enough drivel for now.


----------



## Jacob (30 Oct 2012)

Jacob":1xd4mox9 said:


> phil.p":1xd4mox9 said:
> 
> 
> > People who, for one one reason or another cannot cross the road quickly, insist on crossing it diagonally.
> ...


It occurred to me that someone might take the above seriously - it's not so different from other posts.
Supposed to be a joke. :lol: 
These moany threads are pathetic IMHO and just appeal to Daily Mail readers - poor things!

The biggest moaners seems to be car drivers. I think they should keep off the roads if they find it so disturbing. They wouldn't be missed.


----------



## monkeybiter (30 Oct 2012)

1/ Daily Mail readers :evil: 
2/ People who berate a thread's worth while making contributions to it :wink:


----------



## Phil Pascoe (30 Oct 2012)

Dusty - 11) - did you threaten to shoot the cat or it's owner?


----------



## Peter T (30 Oct 2012)

Whinging, freeloading cyclists who behave as if they own the roads, and the pavements, and the pedestrian areas, yet expect all other road users to pay for the upkeep!


----------



## bugbear (30 Oct 2012)

monkeybiter":189ao9gg said:


> 1/ Daily Mail readers :evil:
> 2/ People who berate a thread's worth while making contributions to it :wink:



Yeah - I especially hate that second type.

BugBear


----------



## graduate_owner (30 Oct 2012)

Following up my previous entry here, I've just thought of three things that do annoy me. 

Firstly, trying to get a competitive quote for car insurance - what a palaver. Then when you check the reviews of these companies you read horror stories of the most appalling customer treatment, so you go back and check out the next company, with the same result.

Secondly, cheap tools - especially those advertised as being of decent quality when they're really not fit for anything but the bin. I try to stay away from these now, having learnt from bitter experience.


Thirdly - making stupid, Stupid, STUPID mistakes when I'm woodworking. And I can't even blame it on the cheap tools - it's ME. How on earth it happens I simply don't know, but I can't count the number of times I've got things wrong (despite the 'measure twice, cut once ' attitude).

At least car insurance only gives me hassle once a year. If only my woodworking b***s-ups were as infrequent!!


----------



## John Brown (30 Oct 2012)

Peter T":2lm8o7q8 said:


> Whinging, freeloading cyclists who behave as if they own the roads, and the pavements, and the pedestrian areas, yet expect all other road users to pay for the upkeep!


That is wrong on at least two counts.
Firstly, as has been stated several times already in this thread, road tax is not ring-fenced for spending on roads.
Secondly, the majority of those people you see on bicycles(OK, not the little children) also own cars.
In Oregon, it's apparently 90% of bike riders who also own cars, I couldn't find a figure for the UK.
In fact, af all the people I know who ride bicycles, it's more like 98%.
Having said that, I do believe that cyclists should keep off the pavement, indicate, respect traffic lights and zebra crossings, use lights at night and generally obey all the other rules of the road.
So when you see me on a bicycle(or indeed walking), remember that I'm paying the road tax, just like you, even though I'm choosing to use a more environmentally friendly, less damaging to the road and healthier(thus costing the NHS less)mode of transport.


----------



## Hudson Carpentry (30 Oct 2012)

Cyclists should have a cycle lane tax hehe.

People that say you can't put a square peg in a round hole. Yes you can. If the square peg is small enough or the hammer is big enough, it will go through the round hole.


----------



## Peter T (30 Oct 2012)

John Brown":1rvevv14 said:


> Peter T":1rvevv14 said:
> 
> 
> > Whinging, freeloading cyclists who behave as if they own the roads, and the pavements, and the pedestrian areas, yet expect all other road users to pay for the upkeep!
> ...



On the first point, you are absolutely right. I believe less than 10% of motoring revenues go back into the road system, meaning that motorists are making a big contribution to the general economy.

On the second point, I have no doubt whatsoever that the vast majority of cyclists are also motorists and, as such, use the road system in a responsible manner. There seem to be, however, a small minority of whinging, freeloading cyclists who have no respect for other road users or pedestrians and who contribute nothing to the system.


----------



## No skills (30 Oct 2012)

Hudson

Lobby the government about that one, dowel plate awareness for all. Tv campaigns, increased teaching in schools - give it a few years and nobody should be using that phrase ever again..


----------



## lanemaux (30 Oct 2012)

I feel so fortunate ... I live so deep in the country that it is a long walk or a short truck ride to the nieghbours. As a result of my quasi- hermitdom , there are very few things to be enraged by. I would say that may leave me with little to get mad at but the weather. In all fairness though , getting snow stayed for 2 or 3 days at a time in the winter, that fulfills my anger requirements completely thanks. Still would not trade it for the types of rage I dealt with back when I dwelt in the city (Toronto, Ontario, Canada) , seemed to always be angry back then.


----------



## Jacob (30 Oct 2012)

Peter T":16q5hyb2 said:


> ..... There seem to be, however, a small minority of whinging, freeloading cyclists who have no respect for other road users or pedestrians and who contribute nothing to the system.


Not as many as the whinging, pathetic, self righteous motorists who complain endlessly about *all* other road users - as witnessed by this thread.
NB What are we 'freeloading'? You don't _know_ whether or not we contribute. I'd guess that on average we contribute just as much as everybody else. Personally I think we deserve a tax allowance for not using powered vehicles.



> I believe less than 10% of motoring revenues go back into the road system, meaning that motorists are making a big contribution to the general economy.


Most cyclists are also motorists.
Vehicle drivers are also a huge expense to the economy, in terms of roads themselves and all the other peripherals - not least the cost to the NHS of road accidents, in which cyclists play little part.


----------



## monkeybiter (30 Oct 2012)

Adverts annoy me. And paying for a film on pay-per-view then having more bloody adverts before the film starts. And on the rare occasion that I've bought a DVD even more bloody adverts on that!

Copyright annoys me. Just because Cliff Richard did a good job 40 years ago why should he still be paid for it now? I have a lot more respect for the skills and work of Dodge etc. and I'm sure they can command a decent price, but once the Davenport (or whatever) is delivered and paid for he won't be get monthly cheques every time the client/client's friends etc. look at it and like it.

The total obliviousness (?) of 'value for money' at cinemas annoys me, what would be the response if, after watching a film, you said to the manager 'that was rubbish, I'd like my money back please'? And then of course there's the food and drink prices.....


----------



## Peter T (30 Oct 2012)

Jacob":1eijto2t said:


> Peter T":1eijto2t said:
> 
> 
> > ..... There seem to be, however, a small minority of whinging, freeloading cyclists who have no respect for other road users or pedestrians and who contribute nothing to the system.
> ...



Interesting that you seem to think of yourself in the whinging, freeloading minority!

If the cap fits...............


----------



## Phil Pascoe (30 Oct 2012)

What on earth makes you think Cliff Richard did a good job 40yrs ago?

sorry, Mike - a post appeared inbetween.


----------



## monkeybiter (30 Oct 2012)

phil.p":2tuncfu1 said:


> What on earth makes you think Cliff Richard did a good job 40yrs ago?



Fair point :lol: 

I think we should write to him and tell him how annoying he is, demand a partial refund of his airplay royalties for bending our ears over the years!



phil.p":2tuncfu1 said:


> sorry, Mike - a post appeared inbetween.



No worries, I thought I'd have a stab at defusing a ticking time bomb, probably doomed to failure. In fact come to think of it, one major annoyance is the way any ongoing thread of several pages gets destroyed by selfish posters more interested in tit-for-tat than general conversation. Why can't some people, on both sides, learn when to wind their neck in and leave the majority to get on with it? If you don't like the subject or the other posters go and cut some wood.


----------



## Dusty (30 Oct 2012)

Benchwayze":1zhobf7l said:


> Dusty":1zhobf7l said:
> 
> 
> > 13 ) old people
> ...




Dont frett , I do not mean old with in over x or y , but the ones who can barely walk to the car then drive off in the middle of the road and can barely see over the dash with little hope of doing an emergency stop with in the same light year .........my ex neighbor had two false hips , could barely walk , had vision problems and partially deaf , yet thought it was fine to carry on driving at a very "senior" age ! peed me right off ........and the ones who drive in the middle of the road at less than two thirds of the speed limit .


----------



## Dusty (30 Oct 2012)

phil.p":9nbr23hm said:


> Dusty - 11) - did you threaten to shoot the cat or it's owner?



The cat/s ...I would need an elephant gun to shoot the very "lazy" owner !!

funnily enough i have not seen the cats for a while ....must be house cats now i suppose . 

I am not in to animal cruelty , I dont believe I should open my garden as a public loo for other peoples animal addiction , if my dog craps on the pavement and I dont clear it up , I get fined , plus i can control my dog and where he goes , but as for cats , they love them so much they open the door , kick them out and worry when they dont come home ...........oh yes that is because they are crapping on my garden . 

Sorry all those cat owners out there , but they way I feel ....


----------



## Dusty (30 Oct 2012)

John Brown":2nvwcz0p said:


> Peter T":2nvwcz0p said:
> 
> 
> > Whinging, freeloading cyclists who behave as if they own the roads, and the pavements, and the pedestrian areas, yet expect all other road users to pay for the upkeep!
> ...




If I get this right , you mean that as you / they tax a car , then they should not have to tax a bike as they have already the tax .....so why do I have to pay two lots for a car and van ....I too can only drive one at a time too ....

Not trying to troll this , just trying to understand things better .

Dusty


----------



## Splint Eastwood (30 Oct 2012)

Had a run in with a cyclist in August when he veered out of the cycle lane and nearly into my car, then punched the bonnet putting a dent in it. Then cycled off :twisted: :twisted: 
Went to cop shop and was given a pathetic Self Reporting form when I wanted to report criminal damage. Wasn't happy with it and asked to speak to the duty Inspector who agreed and made the PCSO take my statement and give me a crime number.


Now, today, while in London I got a phone call from my girlfriend who was in tears and histerical. A guy on a Harley cut her up, to which she sounded the horn at him. She came to a stop at the lights and he got off his bike, walked upto her car and started punching the passenger glass and door causing damage. Witnesses gave her their details as the biker rode off at speed. Again, I came out of London and marched into the police station to file a report of an attack on a lone female driver and causing criminal damage. Only to be given ANOTHER Self Reporting form AAAAAAARRRRGGGHHHHH What the hell are these toy soldiers playing at. :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x :x 

Im now writing an angry letter to the Chief Inspector before I take things into my own hands. I'm so angry as a taxpayer paying for these lazy sods.


----------



## John Brown (31 Oct 2012)

Dusty":3kcbg2nh said:


> John Brown":3kcbg2nh said:
> 
> 
> > Peter T":3kcbg2nh said:
> ...


Yes, you have a good point. However, just because the government gets it wrong for you two car owners, does that mean that they should get it wrong for everyone - or does that mean that you should be campaigning to address this unfairness? One of the things that makes me want to scream is when, hiring a car abroad, there is a massive surcharge for additional drivers on the insurance. After all, only one person can be driving at any given time, and the more named drivers, the smaller chance that they are tired.

BTW, I'm not trying to "troll this" either, but it does sometimes seem as though angry motorists assume that no cyclist pays any road tax.

Oh, and see the "firstly" point above!


----------



## Sawyer (31 Oct 2012)

People who walk along the street texting; eyes glued to their mobile phone, not looking where they are going and expecting everybody else to step out of their way.

Oh yes, and why is it that people insist on pacing up and down when talking on mobiles? It looks ridiculous!


----------



## Jacob (31 Oct 2012)

http://ipayroadtax.com/


----------



## whiskywill (31 Oct 2012)

newt":1jsajjyw said:


> Drivers sorry plonkers with fog lights on when there is no fog



Advertising people who think that fog lights are "sporty" as claimed in a Ford tv ad last year.


----------



## whiskywill (31 Oct 2012)

Greedo":3pg7lixg said:


> Football commentators and pundits on the telly who say "the Lampards, Terrys, Rooneys, Ronaldos of the world"
> 
> ARGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!! There is only 1 of each. Why are you using plurals?? Drives me mental.




You pays your money and you makes your choice. Absolute nonsense!


----------



## whiskywill (31 Oct 2012)

Supermarket checkout girls who can clearly see that you only have one item and ask " Do you need help with your packing?"

Or "Is there anything else?" Yes, I have a pocket full of stolen goods.

And checkout girls at my local branch of Dunelm Mill who always ask "Did you find everything you wanted today?" My last reply was "No, I thought this was a butcher's shop and I couldn't find any sausages." The complete lack of response proves that they are really automatons.


----------



## andersonec (31 Oct 2012)

Doctors that charge £152 for signing a death certificate.

Banks that charge £75 for changing the name on a share certificate. (£35 for a signature and £40 ADMIN charge)

Vicars that charge £120 to conduct a thirty minute funeral/cremation service.

And

Booking offices that charge a booking fee??????

Strobe-like editing of films, tv programmes etc. 

Filming of cookery programmes, placing the camera so close it's almost inside the cooking utensil (why do they ALL do it?)

Guests on the BBC 'advertising' their latest offerings of books, dvd's, films, etc. etc. etc. (surely that's advertising on the beeb?)

Making a cock-up when I am part way through a box.


I'm going back to bed.
Andy


----------



## Dusty (31 Oct 2012)

whiskywill":3tt8hecn said:


> newt":3tt8hecn said:
> 
> 
> > Drivers sorry plonkers with fog lights on when there is no fog
> ...




I had similar recently when traveling through a local village some you little t..t came around the corner driving only on side lights and his fogs .....i was driving my van so nice and high up ...let him get close enough , bang my lights on full at the last second at a tight spot and watch him smack the curb .......poetic justice .


----------



## Dusty (31 Oct 2012)

John Brown .......

I do agree with you re tax and insurance , I can only drive one at the time , common sense applies that you work out the highest insurance required for a number of vehicles you drive and pay that one premium , but it is the insurance parasites .

As for road tax , same really , in my mind NI tax was for the NHS and pension , road tax for the roads , council tax for police , refuse collection etc . But it now appears just to go in one pot and get frittered on rubbish . I pay the same road tax as anyone else in a band C but do not get street lighting ( and dont want it ) , dont get drain clearance , dont get potholes filled ( i did the last one after the council did not show for 6 weeks after they marked it out themselves , never see a copper down here , and i mean it ........

was in london today aswell and have to agree , nothing personal to cyclist and motor cyclists but bloody hell , talk about death wish's lol ...madness


----------



## RogerS (31 Oct 2012)

Sawyer":1x8jemu6 said:


> .....; eyes glued to their mobile phone, not looking where they are going and expecting everybody else to step out of their way.
> 
> .....!



Heh..heh....I don't step out of the way.... :twisted:


----------



## Fivetide (1 Nov 2012)

Quilt covers, badly programmed traffic lights, people who blatantly drive down the outside when I’m cueing nicely at a lane closure, people parking in a disabled spot when they are not disabled ( I’m not but it annoys me anyway), getting home with a take out to find they have forgot to put in the sauces, fresh out of Uni persons who think they know it all, doctors who always ask how many units you drink a week and don’t smile when you say 4, “only 4 ? Yeah bottles of jack Daniels Doc ! Or “do you smoke?” .. Smoke what ? Cigarette’s…, err no.. then what do you smoke?.. err nothing .. or “According to what it says on this chart your height and weight makes you obese,” Yeah it says GoodYear on my tyres but it sodding hasn’t been !!! Women who wear very low cut tops and tell you to stop looking at their ****, adverts for tampons / feminine itching and period pain… I could go on all night


----------



## monkeybiter (1 Nov 2012)

andersonec":b9r1uax5 said:


> Vicars that charge £120 to conduct a thirty minute funeral/cremation service.
> Andy



The vicaring fee for our wedding 17 years ago was £120, £60 down, balance on the day. Needless to say I had other things on my mind on the day. Months later we suddenly realised I'd never paid the balance (homer) and god's friend had moved on to new pastures. 

Not sure which one of us is married?


----------



## Jacob (1 Nov 2012)

There are a lot of angry, irritable and dysfunctional drivers in this thread. A bit worrying IMHO. Should they be on the roads at all? Maybe they should be re-taking their tests? Or compelled to ride bicycles?

NB "Road" tax as such hasn't existed since 1937.


----------



## RogerS (1 Nov 2012)

Jacob eagerly set off for a days cycling in the country.







But unfortunately someone had left a rounded-bevel in the way






"On your bike" said Mrs J "and no shirking"






:lol: :lol:


----------



## muskoka (1 Nov 2012)

People who let their dog water on my furniture at shows :evil: 

(when did dogs become critics?)


----------



## marcus (1 Nov 2012)

> Supermarket checkout girls who can clearly see that you only have one item and ask " Do you need help with your packing?"
> 
> Or "Is there anything else?" Yes, I have a pocket full of stolen goods.
> 
> And checkout girls at my local branch of Dunelm Mill who always ask "Did you find everything you wanted today?" My last reply was "No, I thought this was a butcher's shop and I couldn't find any sausages." The complete lack of response proves that they are really automatons.



So would you be if you did that job for more than a week....


----------



## marcus (1 Nov 2012)

I find this whole car/bike thing a bit strange from either side of the fence. I drive a van, I ride a bike, the vast majority of the time with no problems at all from anyone. Occasionally when I'm driving I find an annoying cyclist. Now and again when cycling I'm faced with a thoughtless or dangerous driver. 

No surprises there. Car drivers are people, cyclists are people. Most people are perfectly civilised most of the time. A few are thoughtless or selfish or irritating a lot of the time. All of us are thoughtless or selfish or irritating some of the time. 

So heading out onto the road you will meet people being careless and rude now and again whether on a car or a bike. Making it into this great tribal drama seems a bit silly to me. There's enough group hatred in the world already....


----------



## SteveB43 (1 Nov 2012)

ok, Ok, i've read through this a few times...
and no mention of Bankers?, banksters whatever... mind you with the news out of London and UBS t'other day, they really are becoming a dying breed...

Really, really, in an almost let's get violent way are inconsiderate, arrogant up themselves pr**k commuters who insist on the small amount of seat left in a row and push their way in to claim it, cos it's their 'right', ones that wont move down the bus, train, coach, who push on first before letting others off, one's that push and shove past to get off, even though clearly others around are a) getting off and b) were there first...
I've lost count of the number of fist fights I've seen on London's tube's, buses and trains, andf had the misfortune to be caught up in one when two moron commuters decided to re-enact the fight sequence from 'Die Hard'...

Commuter and bike rage seem the worst, have a look on YouTube and see the number of cyclists and others that have to have cameras, web or video at the ready to film that weeks incident...
NB the best advice i'd seen though is if caught up in an incident, start filming or take photo's.., Threats to post on Facebook, YouTube etc seem to work wonders and it's evidence if you need it..

Saw the BBC2 program on Britian's roads yesterday, some of them are up round your way Jacob, ( not going to get drawn into the bikes v cars debate, ) so the earlier photos was wrong, where's all the safety gear you'd need   ??....  


...and slowly calming down.......
Deep breath.......

Cheers!


----------



## andersonec (1 Nov 2012)

Oh! and TV presenters who start every sentence with a question, especially those who are giving out information eg newsreaders/ correspondents (hundreds of those pippers) It really does infuriate me when they ask a question and then proceed to explain the answer, why? why? why? do they feel the need to precede every snippet of information with a question? do they all go to the same school of presenting? I thought the point of asking a question was when you don't know the answer and you need the question answered by someone else. beats me.....

Large multi-national companies which have to cheat the working man out of their money by underhanded, misleading advertising and any other means open to them, not telling the real truths when they want your custom and your money purely to feed the lifestyle these people demand for themselves, sick!
Andy


----------



## Benchwayze (3 Nov 2012)

Dusty":1apdo9tv said:


> Benchwayze":1apdo9tv said:
> 
> 
> > Dusty":1apdo9tv said:
> ...



No Probs Dusty... 
I was being Tongue in cheek I hope! 
Of course total deafness and other physical impairments/disabilities are no bar to driving. 
A recently departed, dear friend was totally deaf. He drove well, and I was never worried about him driving me.
As for me, I can't use my left leg for driving 'functions', at the moment, so I am glad my car is an automatic.  

I would take up cycling, and buy a bike rack for the car, but I have to wait until my left knee is replaced, to match the right one! :wink: :lol:


----------



## Benchwayze (3 Nov 2012)

SteveB43":2i3hxyzm said:


> decided to re-enact the fight sequence from 'Die Hard'...
> 
> ( not going to get drawn into the bikes v cars debate, )
> 
> Cheers!



Denial doesn't work with Jacob. Because you merely mention it, he regards it as a direct request to open a debate. 

:roll:


----------



## Jacob (3 Nov 2012)

Benchwayze":2ukzdp8v said:


> SteveB43":2ukzdp8v said:
> 
> 
> > decided to re-enact the fight sequence from 'Die Hard'...
> ...


It's called a "forum". Surprised you hadn't noticed!
In case you don't know what it means - the assumption is that anything you say amounts to a "request to open a debate".


----------



## Benchwayze (3 Nov 2012)

Rowlocks! Debate that...


----------



## Jacob (3 Nov 2012)

Benchwayze":2k7jv4j0 said:


> Rowlocks! Debate that...


Here's a Venetian one;






If you don't like it you know where you can stick it!


----------



## Benchwayze (3 Nov 2012)

=; 

Have a nice 'weak-end' Jacob.


----------



## Jonzjob (3 Nov 2012)

No skills":2pyooyyd said:


> The rage should be put in category's really but I'm too tired for that, random examples...
> 
> Banging/catching my head on something.
> 
> ...



I haven't read all of this nonsense, but what the hell is a co-worker? Is this a person who works on cos and if so what in hells name is a co????? Perhaps it's just one of those made up names that pee so many of us non co-workers off, what ever they are?

If you are unhappy with drivers in the U.K. you should try the clowns this side of the cut!

One thing that doesn't give me any rage at all is living this side of the cut 8) 8) 8)


----------



## RogerS (4 Nov 2012)

TicketMaster booking and other fees :twisted:


----------



## Losos (4 Nov 2012)

mark aspin":3v6fbc7p said:


> Unnecessary political correctness.
> 
> Recently I read the word "personkind" and it took a moment for me to realise it meant *man*kind.
> So I take it you gain access to drains through a personhole cover?
> ...



Mark, this constantly makes my blood boil :lol: I can not stand all the idiots in the media that keep refering to the chairman (or chairwomen) of a committee as the 'chair' when the heck did that stupidity start????

Incidentally I read recently that Brighton council are considering sending out all corresspondance without using Mr., Mrs., or Ms., all their ratepayers will only be addressed by their first name, what sort of PC lunacy is that ??????

I've read all eight pages of this thread and I think I get angry at *ALL* of the examples quoted, the human race needs culling big time :lol:


----------



## Jacob (4 Nov 2012)

Losos":20x9o6li said:


> ....
> I've read all eight pages of this thread and I think I get angry at *ALL* of the examples quoted, the human race needs culling big time :lol:


Are you a Daily Mail reader by any chance?


----------



## Doug B (4 Nov 2012)

You folks want to take a chill pill.....lifes to short to let others wind you up

Now...Big breaths :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## monkeybiter (4 Nov 2012)

Yeth, I like big breaths!


----------



## No skills (4 Nov 2012)

Where? who said big breaths?

Oh, breaths. Never mind.


----------

